# When does it end?!



## Jeepgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Myself and husband have been married 9 months, together for 4 years. We love each other but we have been fighting non stop. Each fight usually last for days...sad but true. Ever since we have been together it seems i have been fighting for his undevoted attention and love. i know he loves me but the first year and a half maybe of our relationship i would catch him texting and emailing ex-flings flirting. That finally stopped after many many fights. We have signed up for a sex site because i suggested it. I feel like i have to supply him with a adventure such as this so he wont cheat. The site is supposed to be for going on ONLY when we are both there. But hes started going on it alone and i thinnk even getting off with girls on there. So im damned if i do and damned if i dont. I know, i brought this on myself. We are both stressed out over family issues and work and are going through alot but how do i get it to end. Now hes talkin he needs to get in contact with an ex of 8 years ago cuz she has something that belongs to him. There is never any end. Isnt marraige suppose to be all about love and respect of your partner or am i over reacting? I feel as tho he should be putting more effort into loving me? Does he just need to feel the attention that other girls want him? and yees, i show him hes wanted all the time. We are working so hard on this marraige but it seems like im working way harder then he is. I am not sure how much more i cvan find and keep fighting for us Did i bring this on myself?


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

If your husband isn’t cheating on you yet, he soon will be. 
He seems to undervalue commitment and fidelity and you will need to lay down some boundaries if your marriage is to work. No contact with any ex for any reason whatsoever. This should be off limits completely, especially given the fact that he had an EA (emotional affair) before marriage.

Really, you’re just having an issue with setting and enforcing boundaries and limits. There are things that are acceptable to you in the relationship and things that are deal breakers. Until he realizes that you will stand up and fight for your rights, he will not wake up. 

Don’t conceive until your marriage has stabilized and let him know so.


----------



## sillysmart (Jan 28, 2012)

:iagree:


----------

